# Shield Arms 15 round mags for 43X/48



## Kraut783 (Sep 22, 2019)

Aftermarket build of a 15 round flush fitting magazine for Glock 43X/48. Metal magazine....curious how the reviews go when they start shipping out. Pre-order is closed now.

S15 - Glock® 43X/48 15 Round Mag



Shield Arms Opens Pre-Orders for S15 15-Round Glock 43X/48 Magazines | RECOIL


----------



## blubuilt (Sep 24, 2019)

Well, that's a bit of a game changer. Thanks for the info @Kraut783 , I joined their mailing list so as soon as they're available I'll pick up a couple and see what's what. I initially went with this weapon to get 10 rounds without a mag extension like I was running on the 42 and 43. As long a reliability is not affected I'll be all over these.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 24, 2019)

I am hoping Glock is paying attention to this, or even Magpul. I missed out on the pre-order, but also hoping to snag a couple for T&E.

Here is a couple of their youtube videos on a prototype.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 27, 2019)

Here is a range report on the S15 magazine...only one I have found so far, looks promising.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 27, 2019)

I understand why people want more rounds, but for me, this is a New York/New Jersey/California/Wash. DC gun.  Ten rounds and the slimline form factor are perfect for me in those restrictive states (unless I'm working, in which case it's a G17 with fullsize mags, FTW).


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 28, 2019)

policemedic said:


> I understand why people want more rounds, but for me, this is a New York/New Jersey/California/Wash. DC gun.  Ten rounds and the slimline form factor are perfect for me in those restrictive states (unless I'm working, in which case it's a G17 with fullsize mags, FTW).



If I’m concerned about more rounds, I either carry extra mags or the Glock 19 with extra mags. 

Get a job that allows you to carry what you want, when you want and you won’t have to worry about those communist states and DC!


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 28, 2019)

I hate to see how a steel magazine will tear up a polymer magazine well...dunno, interesting to see a company come up with these type of ideas tho.

I like the 10+1 rounds of my 43X, started law enforcement with a six round revolver for patrol and two speed loaders (High Speed then!), 10+1 and a 10 round spare mag is good for me. It has become my everyday plainclothes duty gun, with the G19 for other duties.


----------



## Brill (Nov 28, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> I like the 10+1 rounds of my 43X, started law enforcement with a six round revolver for patrol and two speed loaders (High Speed then!), 10+1 and a 10 round spare mag is good for me. It has become my everyday plainclothes duty gun, with the G19 for other duties.



Assume it’s easy to conceal while suited up but what about when just going without the jacket? How about in jeans and polo?

I‘ve never carried concealed in CONUS so this is new territory for me.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 28, 2019)

It's slim enough for a polo and jeans, and I wear outside the waistband.  Some I know do the inside the waistband, and it just disappears.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 28, 2019)

RustyShackleford said:


> If I’m concerned about more rounds, I either carry extra mags or the Glock 19 with extra mags.
> 
> Get a job that allows you to carry what you want, when you want and you won’t have to worry about those communist states and DC!



Retirement is too close for me to jump over to the feds, brother.   Once I hang up this badge, I’m not picking up another one.  I’m going to drive the monorail at Walt Disney World. 

All that said, that’s the thing that irritates me about LEOSA.  We can carry in every state and possession, but we aren’t exempt from state magazine size limits. LEOSA’s been amended two or three times since 2004; you’d think they’d have fixed that issue by now. 🤷‍♂️

Extra magazines are a great idea and I never leave the house without two spares, more if it’s a 1911 day.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 28, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> I hate to see how a steel magazine will tear up a polymer magazine well...dunno, interesting to see a company come up with these type of ideas tho.
> 
> I like the 10+1 rounds of my 43X, started law enforcement with a six round revolver for patrol and two speed loaders (High Speed then!), 10+1 and a 10 round spare mag is good for me. It has become my everyday plainclothes duty gun, with the G19 for other duties.



You were only high speed back then if you used Safariland speed loaders. If you used HKS loaders you weren’t cool at all 🤣. S&W Model 10 .38 was the first gun the PD issued me, and I had a Chief’s Special for a BUG.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 28, 2019)

policemedic said:


> Retirement is too close for me to jump over to the feds, brother.   Once I hang up this badge, I’m not picking up another one.  I’m going to drive the monorail at Walt Disney World.
> 
> All that said, that’s the thing that irritates me about LEOSA.  We can carry in every state and possession, but we aren’t exempt from state magazine size limits. LEOSA’s been amended two or three times since 2004; you’d think they’d have fixed that issue by now. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Extra magazines are a great idea and I never leave the house without two spares, more if it’s a 1911 day.



Nah man, I get it. That, and there was supposed to be a smiley face in that post but it didn’t make it. I roll with an issued Glock 19 mos/DP Pro daily. When I’m off, it’s a Glock 43. What I’m doing generally drives what I carry.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 29, 2019)

policemedic said:


> You were only high speed back then if you used Safariland speed loaders. If you used HKS loaders you weren’t cool at all 🤣. S&W Model 10 .38 was the first gun the PD issued me, and I had a Chief’s Special for a BUG.



Safariland speed loaders of course  First issued police pistol, S&W 686 .357....I thought I was Dirty Harry! Had a model 19 for off duty in a shoulder holster too


----------



## Brill (Nov 30, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> Safariland speed loaders of course  First issued police pistol, S&W 686 .357....I thought I was Dirty Harry! Had a model 19 for off duty in a shoulder holster too


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 30, 2019)

LOL, that's me!!  Such a great show!


----------



## Gunz (Nov 30, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> LOL, that's me!!  Such a great show!



Absolutely. Full episodes on YouTube.

S&W Model 10 -- great gun, classic...and I still have speedloaders for mine. Then I went to a stainless Ruger Speed Six 357 snub nose in a Bianchi horizontal leather shoulder rig. All you had to do was slap it and it was in your hand.


----------



## Brill (Nov 30, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> LOL, that's me!!  Such a great show!



Theme music is epic.


----------

